# New CD just released - Jan 14 2014



## Rob Elliott (Jan 14, 2014)

Hello VI Control friends, (just posted this over on my FB page - thought i would 'share' with our community here.)....



I wanted to personally thank you for the outpouring of support giving me for The Saratov Approach score. I have had many private messages requesting ‘more music’. In response, I have created this compilation of my music, entitled, “Cinema”. 

Since I first climbed up to a piano, feet dangling, the compositions that came out were underscore to scenes in my mind. The beauty of music is that it speaks to us personally, you will ‘see’ and ‘experience’ something totally different in the most powerful Cinema of all – your mind.

I have also included two bonus tracks that were not included in the final cut of The Saratov Approach (Taken for a ride, Missing Saratov Interlude) – I hope you enjoy them. As a token of my gratitude, I would like to give you a FREE track to download. It is the first track, entitled, ‘Expectation’… Scene 1, Act 1 of your own personal Cinema. I look forward to reading your comments and sharing the Cinema YOU have created. All the best, Rob.


https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/cinema/id796617426 


And here is the FREE TRACK 

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5633976/01%20Expectation_Robert_Allen_Elliott.wav (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/563 ... lliott.wav)


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jan 16, 2014)

As expected very emotive, nice textures, very well done.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 16, 2014)

Craig Sharmat @ Thu Jan 16 said:


> As expected very emotive, nice textures, very well done.



Thanks Craig - mean a lot to me coming from you. :D


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 16, 2014)

Sounds great Rob! Congratulations!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jan 16, 2014)

Thanks Mike - sure appreciate it.


----------

